# Table saw fences



## woodtink (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello All,

I have a the bosch 4100-09 gravity rise table saw.

Has anyone put an after market fence on one of these?

If so any pics and what brand?

Thanks!

Al


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Rousseau makes a table saw station/stand with a fence included. I think it'd be hard to mount a typical aftermarket fence to a portable saw without some sort of a saw station to mount it to. Many of the fences weigh as much as the saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*why would you want to?*



woodtink said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have a the bosch 4100-09 gravity rise table saw.
> 
> ...



The stock fence is as good as anything else you might find that would fit that saw. If you want, you can just add an extension, front and aft, but my fence is accurate and plenty long for me. I have the same saw. It's not a cabinet saw, but very accurate in my experience.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

knotscott said:


> Rousseau makes a table saw station/stand with a fence included. I think it'd be hard to mount a typical aftermarket fence to a portable saw without some sort of a saw station to mount it to. Many of the fences weigh as much as the saw.


I've always wondered what one of those Rousseau's looks and feels like. Not enough to spend the money just to find out, mind you ... but I do with they were available in retail stores to check out live.

I did write to Rousseau earlier this year with regard to the construction of the table top. 
Here is the response I received . . . 



> The 2600 table top is particle board with high pressure laminate on both sides and edge banded. The laminate top of the 2600 locates to the left of the saw table thus expanding the rip capacity of the saw. The 2600 accommodates tables saw with tops measuring up to 22” deep by 24” to 27” wide.


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

Really interesting set of videos on YouTube look up Askwoodman on YouTube he shows you how to make your own amazing fence I am currently in the middle of this project I will try to remember to repost with pics after I'm done


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have the Bosch 4100-09 with the original fence and find it accurate, and very useable.
Just what are your reasons behind wanting to replace it?:huh:


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Hawkeye1434 said:


> Really interesting set of videos on YouTube look up Askwoodman on YouTube he shows you how to make your own amazing fence I am currently in the middle of this project I will try to remember to repost with pics after I'm done


He actually sells those on his own site --> http://vsctools.com/shop/product-category/table-saw-fence/


There is also another clever/alternative method using the aluminum extrusions ---> http://lumberjocks.com/Hutch/blog/2740


----------



## Hawkeye1434 (Dec 11, 2013)

I know he sells them but he also shows you how to make them on YouTube, wow that link you put in about the aluminum extrusion fence is very interesting Im curious how accurate it is or how much play it has in it


----------



## woodtink (Apr 5, 2013)

rpc612 not sure why i have never had a problem just assumed I guess and after market one would be more accurate lol

No real reason


----------

